# What should I feed my 3 month old puppy?



## Jackie O (Jul 31, 2009)

I have been feeding my 14 week GS puppy Nature's Recipe puppy large breed food and her stool is sometimes solid but for the majority of the time soft and running







. She is a puppy that doesn't like change. I contacted the food company and our vet and they both said give it time it has been 5 weeks and I thought it finally worked itself out but it is right back to very loose stools. Sometimes the stools are fine at first then it is all down hill. I know I need a good food and Walmart etc does not provide the right food for her. I am so confused with the other brands...Blue, Nutro, Solid Gold....this list is endless. What is a good food for my growing puppy. I just want to do this right. Thanks in advance for any advice.









Edited by Apple Jacks (07/30/09 07:13 PM)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't panic. i think you have to play around with
foods untill you find one that works. stay with
the preminums. my dog is fed Wellness but i have a
bag of Canidae that i feed him also. sometimes i mix the Canidae and Wellness. i also give him canned food mixed with the kibble.
i keep various can food stored, Wellness 95%, Evo, Merrick, B G,
Organix and Wysong.

i also give my dog raw ground beef, cooked boneless and
skinless chicken breast, raw chicken backs, green veggies (fresh),
millet, quinoa and oats (groats) and sometimes rice (white or brown).


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

My breeder sent me home with Arcana, but I could not find it around here and have been using Evo Red Meat kibble, all with very firm poopage. She also gets, per the breeder, a few pieces of raw chicken a day. Actually, the breeder did an 80/20 ratio, but I feed more kibble as the raw is fed outdoors (the pup was winging the chicken around and dragging salmonella through the house) plus it takes her awhile and sometimes my lunch breaks to feed her are short.

Anyway, I've had good luck with those brands and some high-quality (like wellness) canned--just a bit to give it some taste.

For breakfast, she gets goats milk yogurt, plain--some nice probiotics!

I'm not that well versed in these things, still learning, but Zuzu is shiny, healthy, has never vomited and she has good um, stool.


----------



## Jackie O (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info. I just want her to live a long and healthy life. We enjoy her so much. As for the stool this morning A'OK. I am so confused. One day good the other bad. I quit giving her the vitamins because she vomitted them. Right now I am giving her L-Lyzine to help her one ear get up, per a breeder, and it seems to be working. It is once a day wrapped in cheese do you think that could be the cause? I haven't given it to her this morning and A'OK on the stool. It is so hard with her she eat every thing...I think she is part goat . example....grass, dried grass, bees, dirt, she chews on rocks. Crazy to me, I feed her 3 times a day at 1 to 1 1/2 cups at each meal and she still wants something else. Thanks again!!!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

maybe i misunderstood, but IMO Innova EVO has an unquestionably inappropriate nutrient profile for a large breed pup and some Natura reps have agreed with this in some responses.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Have you had her checked for parasites? This could have nothing to do with the food and be a completely different problem.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Give her a spoonful of yogurt twice a day


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

You may be feeding her too much food - her system is overloaded trying to digest it and cannot. Cut back to 2-2 1/2 cups a food a day total, with some yogurt for probiotics (only a spoonful) for a few days - yes, she is a growing puppy but IMO that is too much food. I have had the same issues when a pup leaves and I feed the same amount of food with one or two less pups out of habit - adjust the amounts..and poop is firm again.

Lee


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: roxy84maybe i misunderstood, but IMO Innova EVO has an unquestionably inappropriate nutrient profile for a large breed pup and some Natura reps have agreed with this in some responses.


True, but I think the reference to EVO was to canned food.

~Kristin


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Kristin,

There are 2 references to Evo. One was canned, the other was someone(JenniferD) that is feeding EVO red meat kibble to a 4 month old puppy.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Kye just turned 5 months and I just put him on a raw diet. He was having runny stool on Solid Gold. Nothing against Solid Gold but it just might not have been for him.


----------

